# Cymbalta + Digestive issues?



## SweetIllusion (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to be on Lexapro for Anxiety + Panic Disorder for a year, but it didn't seem to help as good as it should've. So my doctor changed me to Cymbalta around 8-10 weeks ago. I started first on 30mg for two weeks and goodness the side effects were shocking for my digestive system. I had diarrhoea and abdo pain for a good week. It did go away and then I upped to the normal dosage of 60mg. After another week of diarrhoea and abdo pain I've been "side effect free". However it worries me a bit since this drug seems to have many reviews online about how irritable it is on the stomach (hence why those who take Cymbalta should not take aspirin or NSAIDS which are known to also do the same). I am a GERD sufferer, and on Nexium 40mg daily. I've noticed since I changed to Cymbalta my reflux and heartburn seems to be a tad worse. However things have been manageable until this week.I started getting this intense urge to gag at the back of my throat, like something's in there making my gag reflex irritated. I wouldn't call it nausea, it doesn't feel like the usual nausea that stems from the stomach itself. This is more in the throat/neck. And it comes in waves and doesn't go away very easily. However I did notice that severe GERD can cause gagging and nausea because of the irritation to the oesophagus. I honestly have no idea what's causing it, and if it has anything to do with the Cymbalta. So, I'd appreciate it if anyone here has been on Cymbalta or is on it, and to give me an idea of how it affected them.


----------

